# Excitador Aural para transmisor



## tiago (Dic 6, 2010)

Hola.

Estoy pensando en montar éste Excitador Aural: 

Ver el archivo adjunto 46080

Para incorporarlo a un transmisor de FM. Me gustaria conocer vuestra opinion al respecto de éste circuito, y también saber si alguien tiene idea de como se ajustan los controles.

Saludos.


----------



## Blauered (Dic 6, 2010)

Super-duper-interesante, lo montaré en mi proto para conectarlo en mi veronica PLL... aver que tal resulta.
Tiago, gracias por el dato y pues ya comentaré como quedó este proyecto en la emisora.


----------



## tiago (Dic 6, 2010)

loboazulmx dijo:


> Super-duper-interesante, lo montaré en mi proto para conectarlo en mi veronica PLL... aver que tal resulta.
> Tiago, gracias por el dato y pues ya comentaré como quedó este proyecto en la emisora.



Si te interesa te dejo la placa a la escala correcta por si quieres pasarlo a PCB

Saludos.


----------



## Gatxan (Dic 6, 2010)

Revisadlo bien, porque yo lo monté y no correspondían algunos componentes en el esquema con la orientación en la serigrafía de la placa. Además, la porción inferior del esquema no está implementada en la placa y no sé si sirve para algo.

Por lo demás, el efecto que hace es realzar la voz, mediante un filtro sintonizable RC y un generador de armónicos.

Para un esquema similar, y más sencillo que usa el LM13700 buscar por Aphex Aural Exciter en internet.

Y si no deseais invertir muchas horas, hay un equipo de la casa Behringer que por 100 euros tiene hasta efecto surround con realce de graves. Creo que era el EX3200, también corren esquemas de este aparato por la red, por si quereis probar alguna porción del mismo en una protoboard (como hice yo...).

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Dic 6, 2010)

Uf, que planchazo .

Pero... dices que realza la voz. ¿Tiene algún efecto apreciable sobre la musica?

Creo que la parte de circuito a la que te refieres que dices no está en la placa es un simple monitor con dos led, que serán de utilidad a la hora de ajustar el dispositivo y poder visualizar el funcionamiento del mismo.

Behringuer tiene cosas majas, compre un compresor expansor, por 60 euros, de esa marca que vale la pena solo por la orgía de leds que se encienden cuando funciona.

Por cierto, Gatxan, acabé de montar el codificador stereo que me dio tantos problemas con el cristal.
tiene un sonido mas que bueno

Saludos.


----------



## Blauered (Dic 7, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Si te interesa te dejo la placa a la escala correcta por si quieres pasarlo a PCB
> 
> Saludos.



Pues bien, ya había contemplado ese detalle del impreso, ya hoy lo monto en el proto... justamente acabo de adquirir el NE570 que era lo que faltaba.
Este excitador se puede incluso sintonizar para que realze otras bandas del audio. En el cirucito original viene para realzar las frecuencias medias y por medio del control automatico de ganancia que tiene el NE570 dejar "parejita" toda la banda central del audio. Ya probaré esto con el transmisor veronica, en donde yo supongo se escuchará beneficiada las vocalizaciones en la música por ejemplo.
Si funciona como espero, se pueden montar otros excitadores para el control en los agudos y bajos y de ahi al mixer.
Actualmente uso el OMNIA AX (un software para computadora) para que controle el nivel del audio, pero como han dicho en otros post, nada mejor que el hardware para estos trabajos.

El proyecto que menciona Gaxtan con el LM13700 es apreciable, espero ver si en mi localidad está disponible el material y probar dicho excitador.


----------



## Dano (Dic 7, 2010)

loboazulmx dijo:


> Pues bien, ya había contemplado ese detalle del impreso, ya hoy lo monto en el proto... justamente acabo de adquirir el NE570 que era lo que faltaba.
> Este excitador se puede incluso sintonizar para que realze otras bandas del audio. En el cirucito original viene para realzar las frecuencias medias y por medio del control automatico de ganancia que tiene el NE570 dejar "parejita" toda la banda central del audio. Ya probaré esto con el transmisor veronica, en donde yo supongo se escuchará beneficiada las vocalizaciones en la música por ejemplo.
> Si funciona como espero, se pueden montar otros excitadores para el control en los agudos y bajos y de ahi al mixer.
> Actualmente uso el OMNIA AX (un software para computadora) para que controle el nivel del audio, pero como han dicho en otros post, nada mejor que el hardware para estos trabajos.
> ...



Si exitas toda la banda simplemente no tiene sentido el sonido perderá todo su rango dinámico. Llevas todas las bandas al límite...

Los procesadores reales son lindos y suenan bien, pero tienen una contra que se llama precio, y no es porque sí, primero ponte a diseñar un procesador multibanda y despues vamos a ver si son tan caros.


----------



## tiago (Ene 10, 2011)

Gatxan dijo:


> Revisadlo bien, porque yo lo monté y no correspondían algunos componentes en el esquema con la orientación en la serigrafía de la placa. Además, la porción inferior del esquema no está implementada en la placa y no sé si sirve para algo.
> 
> Por lo demás, el efecto que hace es realzar la voz, mediante un filtro sintonizable RC y un generador de armónicos.
> 
> ...




Tengo el EX3200, pero me gustaria escuchar el efecto con aditivo de armonicos, y la verdad es que ya lo tengo todo montado despues de no pocas pruebas de fé debido a los errores garrafales en la placa.

El caso es que no tengo audio a la salida, y sólo consigo un audio distorsionado quitando el diodo que hay en las entradas del primer operacional. No se que diodos son los que corresponden, quizá sea eso.  ¿Alguien sabria deducir que tipo de diodo es el que se emplea en el esquema?, hay varios de ellos. El circuito lo alimento con 12 Volt.

Saludos.


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 9, 2011)

en este momento estoy haciendo la lista del Excitador Aural, cuando la termine la suvo para que a todos se nos haga mas facil armalo y que quede todo ordenado.
Saludos!

hola, consultas:
Es conveniente armar las tres plaquetas en fibra de vidrio o con las de pertinax es suficiente?
otro punto  es si las resistencias deven ser de presicion o con las comunes es aceptable?
los diodos en el esquema solo estan marcado con simbolo y no se cuales deven ser y no puedo terminar la lista.
No encuentro la cantidad del voltaje con el cual deve alimentarse este circuito:
http://www.audiosys.com.ar/proyectos/exitador aural/exitador_aural.htm
y no se cual es el integrado de la parte opcional que marque en amarillo, podrian decirme?
Gracias.

Perdon ya estan tratando este tema del Excitador Aural en otro hilo del foro. cuando llegue al codificador stereo sigo por aca.

hola, consultas:
Es conveniente armar la plaqueta en fibra de vidrio o con las de pertinax es suficiente?
otro punto es si las resistencias deven ser de presicion o con las comunes es aceptable?
los diodos en el esquema solo estan marcado con simbolo y no se cuales deven ser y no puedo terminar la lista.
No encuentro la cantidad del voltaje con el cual deve alimentarse este circuito, sera con 12volt?
y no se cual es el integrado de la parte opcional que marque en amarillo, podrian decirme?
y por ultimo quien modifico la placa para acomodar esos errores de serigrafia y si alguien le adozo la parte opcional?
Gracias y Saludos!


----------



## Dano (Feb 11, 2011)

Resistencias de 5% andan bien, las de valor muy alto >1M es aconsejable que sean de 1%.

Los 1n4148 deben andar bien.

Alimentación +-15v.

Esos operacionale spueden ser los TL o el 4558, da igual.


----------



## tiago (Feb 12, 2011)

Hola, como no es un circuito que tenga que ver con RF, lo puedes montar sobre cualquier placa, aunque las de fibra dan mejor resultado en todos los casos.

Hay muchas equivocaciones en la placa, pero si te fijas en el esquema teorico, las puedes ir corrigiendo.

Yo he montado uno, pero no lo he conseguido echar a andar, algun fallo se me ha escapado, cuando tenga tiempo lo reviso y lo comento.

La parte que resaltas en amarillo es un circuito de monitoreo con dos LED, que indican como está trabajando el circuito, es opcional y hay que hacerlo en un placa aparte.

Creo que el amigo Gatxan lo montó y es el único que nos puede orientar sobre las dudas al respecto, yo le estoy inyectando una señal de 1'5 Khz y observo la salida con un osciloscopio a la vez que muevo los trimmers, pero no veo diferencia de la entrada, algo no me funciona. Pero es solo cuestion de tiempo.

Por cierto, Adrian, ¿Como llevas el codificador stereo?

Saludos.

PD:  Efectivamente los diodos son 1N4148 y la alimentación es simetrica de + - 15 V


----------



## tiago (Feb 12, 2011)

Algunos de los errores que tiene la placa:

Los integrados van todos en la dirección opuesta a como figuran en la serigrafia, excepto el NE570, que está bien representado.


Los opamp duales hay que soldarlos por debajo de la placa para que coincida el patillaje.


Los transistores, aparte de que el patillaje no corresponde con las pistas de la placa han de ir en direcciones opuestas en cada canal, la representación nos los muestra en la misma dirección todos ellos.


Esta resistencia es un puente en el dibujo de la placa, pero una resistencia en el esquema teorico.


Creo que la polaridad de algun electrolitico está al reves 

Es realmente desafiante.


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 13, 2011)

Hola tiago, muchos errores fatales para suvir una placa en ese estado no?, yo he tratado de comunicarme para consultar con sertec electronica sin resultados,
queda un trabajo arduo para ver todo el esquema y comparar con el layout el cual abra que tomarlo con paciencia y verificar.
en cuanto al codificador stereo sigo en este hilo:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/449531/ _los tiempos no dan para ir mas rapido, en cuanto avance un poco mas ire comentando.
Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Feb 13, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> Hola tiago, muchos errores fatales para suvir una placa en ese estado no?, yo he tratado de comunicarme para consultar con sertec electronica sin resultados,
> queda un trabajo arduo para ver todo el esquema y comparar con el layout el cual abra que tomarlo con paciencia y verificar.
> en cuanto al codificador stereo sigo en este hilo:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/449531/ _los tiempos no dan para ir mas rapido, en cuanto avance un poco mas ire comentando.
> Saludos!



Sertec no contesta, hacen como los avestruces, escoder la cabeza 


Termina el deco del RC4200 que da muy buen resultado.

Pero lo sacaremos adelante.    ...Saludos.


----------



## destial (Abr 14, 2011)

Hola, soy novato en el foro pero queria saber si alguien logro hacer funcionar el exitador aural a pesar de todos los errores de placa, gracias y espero una respuesta.


----------



## tiago (Abr 14, 2011)

destial dijo:


> Hola, soy novato en el foro pero queria saber si alguien logro hacer funcionar el exitador aural a pesar de todos los errores de placa, gracias y espero una respuesta.



Yo lo tengo un poco abandonado, pues tengo otras preferencias, pero lo debo retomar y hacerlo andar. No voy a dejarlo parado.

Creo que gatxan lo hizo funcionar.

Saludos.


----------



## Gatxan (Abr 18, 2011)

Ciertamente, lo monté, y lo hice funcionar. *Aviso que el fotolito del PCB debe voltearse verticalmente para que las pistas de las alimentaciones de los IC's sean correctas*.
Aparte de eso, al montarlo hay que* ir con precaución ya que en la placa marca puentes donde el esquema marca alguna resistencia, diodos al revés*, etc. Hay que tener algo de idea de lo que se hace para desvelar los errores que Sertec Electrónica ha dejado (voluntariamente??), no es simplemente montar piezas en una placa.


----------



## adrian sala (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola Gatxan,

Te felicito, es bueno saber que se puede armar, el mio quedo tirado por esa razon, no pude decifrar cuales eran los errores, si eres tan amable de indicarlos cueles son y mostrarlo en imagenes para que todos podamos montarlo y dejar en el foro la solucion de este circuito ya que el el motivo del mismo, dejar andando al %100 todo lo que se devate.

Saludos!


----------



## destial (Abr 19, 2011)

Gatxan, estube observando el circuito y ademas de la etapa del monitor  que no esta en el cicuito impreso, encontre que ademas falta una etapa  compuesta por dos operacionales que tiene salida con una letra "A" que  no pertenece al monitor. Como lo solucionaste?
Gracias


----------



## tiago (Abr 19, 2011)

destial dijo:


> Gatxan, estube observando el circuito y ademas de la etapa del monitor  que no esta en el cicuito impreso, encontre que ademas falta una etapa  compuesta por dos operacionales que tiene salida con una letra "A" que  no pertenece al monitor. Como lo solucionaste?
> Gracias



No parece tener influencia sobre el resultado del audio.

Puede que sea una etapa para conectar un vumetro o algo así, la verdad es que no estoy seguro.

Saludos.


----------



## Gatxan (Abr 19, 2011)

Buenas,
Escribiré lo que recuerdo que tuve que hacer para hacer funcionar el circuito, y que son problemas que quien lo monte encontrará:

El fotolito que proporciona Sertec se debe hacer un espejo vertical (volteado) para que las pistas queden bien y se pueda proceder a hacer la placa.
El circuito se alimenta a +12 y -12 y masa es la pista que da la vuelta a  la placa por fuera, en cambio el NE570 sólo va con +12 y masa.  Comprobad esto que es importante. 
Recordad también que los TL084 tienen el +Vcc en la pata 4 y el -Vcc en  la 11, y los duales TL082 o 4558 el + en la 8 y el - en la 4.

La  mitad del esquema para abajo es un simple indicador de procesado mediante led's. No influye en el sonido.

Después, los diodos: Yo los puse todos 1N4148. 
Los diodos que van a los BC548, se contradicen la orientación del  esquema y la PCB, yo lo puse como en el esquema, puesto que otros  errores estaban en la serigrafía y esto debió ser uno más.
En la parte central del esquema, la red formada por un diodo, 100N, 3.3k  y 220k no la monteis. Tampoco hace falta el diodo del op-amp de la  entrada (entre las entradas + y -).

La resistencia que es un puente en la placa, si la poneis o no, solo  afecta a la relación entre señal original vs procesada, pues el op-amp  de salida hace el efecto de mezclador. Mejor poned el puente porque así la  ganancia será unitaria (sin cambios) para el canal "limpio" o directo  de la entrada.

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Abr 20, 2011)

Correcto, creo que el patillaje de los transistores tampoco coincide, y los op-amp duales los tuve que soldar por debajo, no se si en ésto último estoy acertado, el caso es que no lo he hecho funcionar, pero tampoco he insistido.

Todos los integrados menos el NE los he tenido que voltear de forma que miren hacia el otro lado de la placa.

Saludos.


----------



## Gatxan (Oct 7, 2013)

Buenas, 
He tenido que leer mis posts porque ya ni me acuerdo de los dolores de cabeza que me dio el circuito. Me harté y lo desarmé, así que no tengo fotos (si a caso rescato la placa vacía y la ves  )

Ahora en serio: el efecto no es nada espectacular, con el potenciómetro de frecuencia sitúas la frecuencia central de la banda pasante a acentuar: por ejemplo de 1kHz a 3kHz, y sobre ésta banda aplica limitación de nivel con el NE570, y algo de armónicos con el par diferencial a transistores.

Está basado en el clásico APHEX Aural Exciter, de los años 70's, del cual les adjunto el esquema, y que sí recomiendo armar, por ser más simple y efectivo.


----------



## SuperLogico (Jul 19, 2014)

Hola gente, cual es la diferencia entre exitador aural y un procesador? este circuito al igual que el aphex hacen de compresor de sonido para evitar saturacion o sobremodulacion en el audio de los transmisores? 
Cordiales Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jul 26, 2014)

SuperLogico dijo:


> Hola gente, cual es la diferencia entre exitador aural y un procesador? este circuito al igual que el aphex hacen de compresor de sonido para evitar saturacion o sobremodulacion en el audio de los transmisores?
> Cordiales Saludos.



Un excitador es un procesador, un compresor tambien es un procesador. Todo artilugio que sirva para modificar la senal es un procesador.

El excitador es a grandes razgos un distorcionador + compresor + expansor(gated). Y no no sirve para evitar sobremodulaciones, es mas, por propio diseno el excitador tiende a aumentar el rango dinamico.


----------



## blacktransistor (Nov 18, 2015)

hola amigos!! queria preguntar algo sobre el esquema de Gatxan...

1ª Esta Provado?
2ª Que Op Amp es mas recomendable
3ª A donde va la salida que dice Display y no entiendo a que pines va conectado, supongo que hay que checar la datasheet,


----------



## Gatxan (Nov 19, 2015)

Hola Blacktransistor,

Respondiendo a tus preguntas:
 Sí que funciona, lo armé en uns protoboard para probar el efecto y fue bien. Debes entender que el esquema no lo dice todo, por ejemplo la alimentación que es a +/- 15V para todos los op-amps y el LM13700. 
Lo que pone "display" es a la salida de un rectificador, y se refiere a un circuito externo que toma ese valor de tensión a la salida del operacional (falta un punto de unión ahí en la salida de operacional con los otros componentes), y no es más que para indicar la cantidad de efecto especial se está aplicando al audio. Puedes hacerlo con un vúmetro de Leds tipo LM3914 si quieres, o si no un comparador y un par de Leds.
Por otra parte, para montar el circuito, valen casi todos los operacionales típicos para audio (5532, TL072, LF353.... etc.)
Yo suelo emplear TL072 y NE5532 para cosas poco críticas de audio, y para cosas más "PRO", el OPA2604. Para las partes del circuito que sólo son de control (rectificadores, sumadores, comparadores, etc...) que derivan una señal de control en DC, empleo LF353 o LF347, todos muy económicos y de mejores prestaciones que los antiguos 741.

Tú mismo. Ya contarás que tal te va.

Saludos


----------

